# Bay/Buckskin Horse Color- Not sure what color to consider her?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I only see the first picture, but there's no way that I would consider this horse a buckskin. I would guess bay, but I'm not too familiar with the brown vs bay issue. I think that I remember folks on here saying that brown horses often change colors during various seasons.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

from that pic , i would say bay. No buckskin .


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely no cream there, so no buckskin. She's either bay or brown, but I can only see the first picture so I can't really say which. I'm leaning towards bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed definitely no cream there so no buckskin. Bay's can get pretty bright and golden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jadeyoa (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know why the second picture never works.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would say bay. She has all of the bay colors black points. My neighbors bay arab changes alot through the year too, from dark dark bay in the winter to a very light bay in the summer. Beautiful horse!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely no buckskin. I'm with everyone else: bay.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Also, do her turnout patterns change during the year? If she's out during the day during the summer, then that would explain why she's so light then. Sun bleaching can make horses look drastically different between seasons!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I can only see one picture, so I don't want to lock in any definite guess. However, basing it on that picture and the description given by the OP, I am leaning toward brown. Bay generally does not change as much from season to season, while brown frequently does.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay!!! i guessed that one right!! hahahaha first time lol


----------



## jaime (Nov 25, 2013)

she a bay because she had black mane n tail n black points


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

A "brown" has black points too it's a different agouti gene confusingly named brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> A "brown" has black points too it's a different agouti gene confusingly named brown.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So does a buckskin for that matter


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes that is true but a buckskin has an additional modifier of the cream gene to dilute the base. Agouti either the bay or brown version modifies a black base and restricts black to the points then cream is added to dilute the coat which makes a buckskin or with brown agouti smokey brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yes that is true but a buckskin has an additional modifier of the cream gene to dilute the base. Agouti either the bay or brown version modifies a black base and restricts black to the points then cream is added to dilute the coat which makes a buckskin or with brown agouti smokey brown.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, lol. Just sayin' that it doesn't affect the initial buckskin vs bay question in the slightest


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

